# Jam / Accompanyist pedals?



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Hey everybody,

I may pick up one of those pedals that you can jam with, you know, drummer and bass in a box.

I want something fairly simple (I’m a fairly simple guy).

And, at home I’m always using headphones so I need to figure out a way to have the pedal piped into the phones along with my modeler. That might be possible by using the effects look of the modeler.

I’d be grateful for your recommendtaions as to makes and models.

Thanks


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a Trio that I enjoy and use quite a bit.

There's a headphone out on the pedal itself, but I've never used it so far so can't comment on that aspect.
I do run it seperately, the guitar goes into the amp and the Trio goes into a small bass amp Roland Cube 30.
I think that's the "proper" way to use this unit while amplified.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> I have a Trio that I enjoy and use quite a bit.
> 
> There's a headphone out on the pedal itself, but I've never used it so far so can't comment on that aspect.
> I do run it seperately, the guitar goes into the amp and the Trio goes into a small bass amp Roland Cube 30.
> I think that's the "proper" way to use this unit while amplified.


That's one of the units I found with google and it looks like a good option.


Thanks,


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There are two units, the regular Trio and the Trio+.
They were blowing out the Trio a while ago, discontinued now I believe, so used is the only option there.


----------



## JMann (Feb 18, 2007)

I have Trio+ and, although I haven’t used it in a while, it is a fabulous box of inspiration.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

Not a pedal, but have you tried a Fender G-DEC? Lots of fun for not much money.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I have the original Trio not the ++. I have used it a bit but I prefer the Beat Buddy which doesn't have bass like the Trio. I find it easier to use. I use it together with a Ditto looper.

Here is a sample of a jam I did. No bass just the singer, guitar and the Beat Buddy. Sorry for the screw up in the end. 

http://chitosalazar.com/TJ/20160523/TJ Vanderveld - Valerie.mp3


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

I have been trying to sing, play guitar and accompany myself with my feet for a few years now.

Here's the accompaniment set-up: Boss Dr.Rhythm controlled with FS-6 switches (drums); TCHelicon VoiceLive3 (loops/harmonies/delays), Alesis Micron controlled with Cramer MojoPedals (bass/keyboards).

How's it going?

Well, I ain't givin' up, but last week -- I moved in some real musicians...


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I don't use them a lot but I mess around with a Beat Buddy and a Ditto. 

The Beat Buddy came in handy with my violin/guitar duo for a ballroom dance studio gig where they wanted a heavy down beat at very specific tempos. Otherwise I haven't used it live, nor am I likely to, canned drums sound cheesy to me.

The Ditto is much better than my previous Boss looper, it's pretty much idiot proof. 

I used to play an electric bass with my feet too, but gave that up years ago. Wouldn't mind a set of Taurus pedals or equivalent.


----------



## KoskineN (Apr 19, 2007)

+1 on the Trio or the Trio+

I now only have the Trio, but the extra features of the +, and the built-in looper makes it a powerful tool for jamming by yourself.
Being able to save songs, and create more complex song's structures is great with the +, but for simple jams on-the-fly, the basic version is great.

I had the Mini Beat Buddy, and it was cool, but I missed the Bass part compared to the Trio.


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

Not sure about your modeller, but a small mixer is what I use for headphone mixing. I bought the Behringer Xenyx502. Basic, cheap and I can mix any audio/musical instrument signal together. I mix old stereo, PC, IPod etc into it with a mix of 1/4 to whatever adapter


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I saw this guy on youtube about a year ago. If you are looking for an accompaniment see what he uses maybe?


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I found it. He uses a 
*Boss RC-505 Loop Station*


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Scotty said:


> Not sure about your modeller, but a small mixer is what I use for headphone mixing. I bought the Behringer Xenyx502. Basic, cheap and I can mix any audio/musical instrument signal together. I mix old stereo, PC, IPod etc into it with a mix of 1/4 to whatever adapter


My QSC TouchPro lives in my guitar cave, so a mixer is not an issue.

I’m just looking for a simple pedal to use to stimulate me to play.


----------



## John Fisher (Aug 6, 2017)

I guess I should have read your post a bit better. I use the Digitech trio Plus, and love it


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Beat Buddy makes a nice simple pedal, no bass though but i use it from playing live to jam with headphones. You can find them fairly cheap (the mini Beta Buddy)


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

Milkman said:


> My QSC TouchPro lives in my guitar cave, so a mixer is not an issue.
> 
> I’m just looking for a simple pedal to use to stimulate me to play.


I make my own mp3's using Cakewalk, (which is free now) . Years ago, it was quite a bit of work but as more people started using midi, I could get the midi file for most songs on the internet and fix them. The drums and bass were usually OK on most songs which is I wanted anyway. Try it. Search for a midi file in Google of a song you want. Some are really good but most need fixing. If I can't find the midi file, I still make my own but most songs are there for the taking.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

And...I landed here. Bump to the top...


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I just bought a Trio from a member here.

Looking forward to getting confused....


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Cool. I may follow your path...

But I won’t need the pedal to be confused...


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Milkman said:


> I just bought a Trio from a member here.
> 
> Looking forward to getting confused....


Check for SW updates. There’s one called “simple bass player” and maybe the same update contains something for the drums too. Although there’s a TSB about the simple bass player not being allowed within 500 yards of schools or playgrounds.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

There are also a lot of guitar oriented jam tracks on youtube if you want a free option.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

I read the Trio is boring after a short while. Also not repeatable. What you get one day will not be the same the next.


----------



## Wardo (Feb 5, 2010)

Player99 said:


> I read the Trio is boring after a short while. Also not repeatable. What you get one day will not be the same the next.


I agree although the plus version allows you to save the tracks.

I find a looper to be more useful for working out lead parts just in with the chords and mess around till I get it figured. Also, my looper will save tracks.

That said though I’ve heard some good stuff done on a trio.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

Band-In-A-Box is pretty good these days. Software program. This is what powers the Trio.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Player99 said:


> I read the Trio is boring after a short while. Also not repeatable. What you get one day will not be the same the next.


Still using mine after a few years.

What you setup in the three banks will stay there after you shut it off.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2019)

sulphur said:


> Still using mine after a few years.
> 
> What you setup in the three banks will stay there after you shut it off.


I am going by the written and video reviews I found. They were enough for me to keep using YouTube and Superior Drummer.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Player99 said:


> I am going by the written and video reviews I found. They were enough for me to keep using YouTube and Superior Drummer.


I'm going by first hand experience.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Milkman said:


> I just bought a Trio from a member here.
> 
> Looking forward to getting confused....


Congrats Mike!

My one opinion I would offer is to run the pedal into a bass amp, not into the amp with your guitar.
I run mine through a Roland Bass Cube 30, works great that way imo.


----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Band-In-A-Box is pretty good these days. Software program. This is what powers the Trio.


I had Band in a Box years ago. I hope it's better now than it was back then.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

sulphur said:


> Congrats Mike!
> 
> My one opinion I would offer is to run the pedal into a bass amp, not into the amp with your guitar.
> I run mine through a Roland Bass Cube 30, works great that way imo.


Thanks Man,

I’ll be running into headphones. I may run through a mixer, but no actual audio output.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

There are two outputs labelled "guitar and mixer"

I go out to the bass amp through the mixer output.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> I had Band in a Box years ago. I hope it's better now than it was back then.


Yes it is currently very high quality sounds, they seem to have used the latest sampling tech available.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2019)




----------



## butterknucket (Feb 5, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Yes it is currently very high quality sounds, they seem to have used the latest sampling tech available.


In all fairness, the software back then was good for writing out sheet music, but the backing tracks were a bit of a joke.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2019)

butterknucket said:


> In all fairness, the software back then was good for writing out sheet music, but the backing tracks were a bit of a joke.


Very high quality now. World class product.


----------



## Johnny Spune (Sep 15, 2014)

Milkman said:


> I just bought a Trio from a member here.
> 
> Looking forward to getting confused....


Appreciate your opinion of your new pedal when you get time. Tks.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Johnny Spune said:


> Appreciate your opinion of your new pedal when you get time. Tks.


Sure, no problem.

I’m out of the country presently but it may arrive next week.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I finally found a Trio here on the forum, made a great deal with a member from the East coast and after some adventures with wall warts, I just plugged in and jammed with the Trio for a few minutes.

I ran the left mono 1/4” out from my Line 6 Pod HD500X into the Trio and listened with a nice pair of Sennheiser headphones.

I’ll need a little practise in “teaching” or programming the pedal, but once I locked in a little chord pattern, it was a pretty cool mix. The drums sound decent.

It gives me something to stretch out against, something to make me practice a little.

I like it a lot so far.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> I’ll need a little pracise in “teaching” or programming the pedal, but once I locked in a little chord pattern, it was a pretty cool mix. *The drums sound decent.*


Yea, but does it drink all your beer and hit on your girlfriend? Not a real facsimile without that!


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

High/Deaf said:


> Yea, but does it drink all your beer and hit on your girlfriend? Not a real facsimile without that!


I’m willing to live without those features. I think they come with the Trio +.

It also doesn’t speed up or slow down, show up late and drunk, et cetera, et cetera.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

Wow, I ordered the Digitech FS3X controller switch from Amazon on Saturday.

They tried to deliver yesterday (Sunday) and just delivered this morning (Monday).

Can't complain about the lead time.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

Milkman said:


> Wow, I ordered the Digitech FS3X controller switch from Amazon on Saturday.
> 
> They tried to deliver yesterday (Sunday) and just delivered this morning (Monday).
> 
> Can't complain about the lead time.


Amazon is the ultimate in marketing. With their delivery times, it seems like they knew - and shipped - what we wanted before we even knew we wanted - and ordered - it. Finda freaky, if it wasn't so convenient.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

... except when their (Amazon’s) couriers insist on trying to deliver to closed businesses on weekends or statutory holidays, on addresses clearly indicated as businesses, with account notes that state in desperate capital letters not to deliver on weekends, with Sat and Sun delivery explicitly deselected on the addresses in questions ... all to cause a massive amount of hassle and confusion for at least an entire week after such “convenient” weekend misdelivery. If you order on a Thu or Fri, almost guaranteed to happen.

Yes, I am a little pissed and bitter.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

LexxM3 said:


> ... except when their (Amazon’s) couriers insist on trying to deliver to closed businesses on weekends or statutory holidays, on addresses clearly indicated as businesses, with account notes that state in desperate capital letters not to deliver on weekends, with Sat and Sun delivery explicitly deselected on the addresses in questions ... all to cause a massive amount of hassle and confusion for at least an entire week after such “convenient” weekend misdelivery. If you order on a Thu or Fri, almost guaranteed to happen.
> 
> Yes, I am a little pissed and bitter.


My Amazon stuff always delivers to my office. There’s a better chance of someone being there.

Yes, they tried to deliver on Sunday. They came back Monday morning at around 10:00 AM.

I wasn’t inconvenienced.


----------



## High/Deaf (Aug 19, 2009)

LexxM3 said:


> ... except when their (Amazon’s) couriers insist on trying to deliver to closed businesses on weekends or statutory holidays, on addresses clearly indicated as businesses, with account notes that state in desperate capital letters not to deliver on weekends, with Sat and Sun delivery explicitly deselected on the addresses in questions ... all to cause a massive amount of hassle and confusion for at least an entire week after such “convenient” weekend misdelivery. If you order on a Thu or Fri, almost guaranteed to happen.
> 
> Yes, I am a little pissed and bitter.


Hey, they do have to compete with others, especially Canada Post. Illogic seems to part of their MO.

Is it just me, or is CP's on line tracking a complete joke. Something's shipped to me and I log in to check daily - nothing changes (parcel picked up and not moved for 4 days). Then, suddenly it's most of the way here. Log in the next day, and it's back to being picked up and not moving past that. Two hours later, doorbell rings. I make it to the front door in time to see the CP employee just about to her vehicle. But she did leave the package behind my recycling container. No indication of 'out for delivery' or anything on line. An hour later, I do get a text that it's been delivered. I know - I was just about quick enough to catch them in the act.

I don't think this is actually a joke:


----------

